# dead rabbit



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

my cat brought in a rabbit today..how could i use this as bait..


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

stick in on a stick in the ground and use distress calls...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1. Feed the rabbit to your dog
2. Save money by not having to buy dog food
3. Use the money you saved to buy gas for the truck and ammo
4. Shoot a coyote

My :2cents:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> 1. Feed the rabbit to your dog
> 2. Save money by not having to buy dog food
> 3. Use the money you saved to buy gas for the truck and ammo
> 4. Shoot a coyote
> ...


Thats funny..LOL...good answer Fallguy..


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

That was funny!!!!! :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, i can't see how it'd help ya unless u left it in a field and wanted to watch it for hours or days even... if you were callin in a yote, maybe as a deek, but isn't going to do a whole lot either.. maybe trap/?? lol


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

What you need to do is take the rabbit and throw it out in the woods. Then take the cat and put a collar on it and stake it out in an open field were a coyote will be able to see. Now this is important you need setup down wind of the cat were you can easly see any coyotes that are coming in to eat it. If the cat is meowing loudly all the better. Hope this helps. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you could also make a bait out of it, take the fur off, cut out the meat, grind it up and stick it into a glass jar and age it for about 20 days or so, It has a really sweat smell after 20 days. Works great with a bit of skunk essence mixed in. Great for trapping.

you could squeeze your cat a couple of times until it gets mad, get that on tape and use it the next time you get out in the field. 

xdeano


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> you could also make a bait out of it, take the fur off, cut out the meat, grind it up and stick it into a glass jar and age it for about 20 days or so,


You going after catfish or coyotes?


----------

